# beard growers?



## RAdams (Dec 1, 2009)

How many guys (or gals i guess) grow a beard? Do you grow it year round, or just in the winter? I love my beard, but my wife will only let me grow it part of the year. I get to start at my father's birthday at the end of Sept. and i have to be clean shaven for her Birthday, On March 20.

Anyway, I was just wondering about how many bearded turners there are...


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, have had mine for probably 30 years and my wife is opposite of yours. I can't shave it off even if I wanted to.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 2, 2009)

I grow mine off and on. My wife doesn't much care for it when kissing me, but likes the look of it.


----------



## mick (Dec 2, 2009)

I've had a beard since my early 30's and about 15 years ago started trimming it into a goatee and have had that ever since. I've shaved it off twice since then and Connie doesn't like that at all.


----------



## Ratto (Dec 2, 2009)

For the first 20 years of marriage my wife would not let me grow a beard. Then during vacation I did not shave and my wife said she liked the look if I kept it trimmed. I have had it for four months, not sure if I will keep it. My daughter says it makes me look old. Came in mostly grey.
Dave


----------



## Wolfcoast (Dec 2, 2009)

I retired from the navy a few months ago and have been growing out a goatee ever since.  it's not looking too bad so far.  I never was good at growing facial hair LOL


----------



## BigShed (Dec 2, 2009)

Have had a beard for 30 odd years and wife has always been sort of complaining about it. Three years ago I thought I would surprise her and shaved it off on my birthday, she got the shock of her life and told me to grow it again!


----------



## cbatzi01 (Dec 2, 2009)

Growing a beard is about the only man-ly thing I do, but usually don't keep it long because of work.  I just started a new job where I work from home (which is nice!).  I stopped shaving on day 2.  

-Chris


----------



## Longfellow (Dec 2, 2009)

I grew mine in 1970 and have never looked back. My youngest daughter,age 38, has never seen me without one and now the grand and great grand kids haven't either. I'll wear it till the end. Add some aroma to the Bar-B-Que.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 2, 2009)

I refuse to let my wife grow a beard.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 2, 2009)

I refuse to let my wife tell me whether or not I can grow a beard!


----------



## Pen_Turner (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, got a full one. I keep it pretty much all year per the wifeys request. You can ask Mick, I look like a WOLLY BEAR. LoL


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've had a beard or goatee since I was about 18/19 years old.  

I do remember one time I shaved it all off.  My daughter was about 3 or 4 years old and started balling.  Telling me to put it back, I've had it ever since.  My wife says I look like a lil kid without one.

James


----------



## RAdams (Dec 2, 2009)

I grow mine all winter and shave with electric clippers in the summer about once every week or so.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 2, 2009)

Had a mustache since 1959, first grew the beard in '65, it became permanent in '72 .


----------



## Steve Busey (Dec 2, 2009)

Had a beard when we got married, but had to shave it when I started with Delta Air Lines 25+ years ago. A few years back they changed the dress code and I grew it back, but the darn thing had changed color to mostly white!  Cut it off, but still have the moustache - my wife has never seen my upper lip!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a both a beard and a goatee. I never shave anymore with a razor since they don't care either way at work. Once a month I shave my head an face as low as I can get with clippers. Works for me and the wife quit complaining about it.


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 2, 2009)

Had a mustache since I was 17. My wife,kids,and grandchildren have never seen me without it. Two years ago after I retired I grew a beard for the winter. When the weather warmed up I decided I liked not having to shave every day so I kept it. Taking a pair of clippers to trim it once a week sure beats the daily shaving routine.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've had mine for (more or less) 30 years. Every once in a while there will be a
trimming accident and it has to come off for a few days, but I have a baby face so
I have to put it back on right away. I keep it pretty short though.

It came off one morning on the same day that I lost a contact lens. I had to
wear glasses to work. My business partner didn't know who I was and one of
the employees met me coming in the door and asked if she could help me with
something. Kinda funny, but they kept staring.
People say I look younger without the beard, but they guess my age correctly
with a clean face. They tend to guess 5-10 years under when I have a beard.
Go figure..


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2009)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I refuse to let my wife grow a beard.



I agree, the Mustache I can live with, but no chin hair!!


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 2, 2009)

Huh! Never really tried. Being in the military for so long and with the fire rescue thing I am not permitted to grow any facial hair due to having to wear respirator SCBA units.
Now I have been lazy while on vacations and let it grow a bit less than 1/4" but MAN ITS ITCHY.....
 didnt have the nice full beard look. I think if I were to try I would look like a homeless Meth addict with patchy appearence of thick and thin hair all over the face.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 2, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> I refuse to let my wife tell me whether or not I can grow a beard!


 
Tough words, from a beardless man.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 2, 2009)

I was clean shaven until I retired... haven't shaved since.... I do keep it trimmed fairly close.. still shave my neck (it itches when the hair gets about 1/2 inch)  the wife likes it, but it's much whiter than my head... I still 98% of my color to my head and a white beard.

During my first marriage I wore a mustache for about 7 years... when I shaved it off, my son was about 5 and came running into the bedroom one morning and was the first time he had ever seen me without... he literally skidded to a stop and looked at me for a few minutes before he realized what was difference..... he wanted me to grow it back...


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 2, 2009)

And what about the folks counting on their wifes not hearing about the remarks made here???????????


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2009)

I grow a goatee from time to time, My wife and kids all like it but I get tired of it after a few months. I should be a full beard sort since I hate shaving every day so much that I don't maybe twice a week if I need to look good.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 2, 2009)

Up until my birthday my hair was longer than my wife's. I just didn't care to get it cut. And it was my way to get attention from my grand children. Well on my birthday I had not put any lotion or dressing on it and it was one big white fuzzy ball. Mary grabbed the scissors and snipped it off before I could discuss it. Good thing, I think. Still have a white mustache and a thing that goes from my chin to my ear.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> And what about the folks counting on their wifes not hearing about the remarks made here???????????



Gary, this could be a way to earn a few bucks , or blanks or some kind of beard mail LOL


----------



## wolftat (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a beard and my wife has no say in it.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 2, 2009)

Had a beard since graduating from college, Too damn lazy to shave every day. Had to shave while working on oil tankers but it I would stop shaving a week or so before the end of each contract so it was well on its way by the time I got home. Going white on me now.


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm only 34 but I have had a goatee for about aslong as I have been able to grow one.  I dont have to worry about work as they don't really care.  If I have a meeting I will trim it down but I normally only see a new client 3 or 4 times a year.  
I have not shaved in atleast a month and I know people that would have as much of a beard as I have now if they didnt shave for a week.  Slow growing and patchy.  I shave it off once in a while but the fiancee really dislikes the no facial hair look on me.  She is a couple years older then me and shaved I look 10 years younger.  
In school I thought hair was important, being a headbanger it was (as a kid).  My hair was 1/2 to 3/4's of the way down my back but no facial hair.  In the past 15-18 years I have mixed it all up.  I have shaved my head and left a 6" goatee and gone the otherway right after and kept a short goatee and didnt cut my hair for 30 month and then donated 16" to locks for love (kids with cancer to make wigs).  
Found some grey when i was in my early 20's getting a hair cut.  Left the shop with red dyed hair and for the next 5 years dyed my hair eyebrows and goatee orange, red platinum blonde.  Its hair it grows back so I mixed it up alot. 

If I could grow a good full beard I think I owuld have one and keep it.  If I could get past the month or so of itching.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Dec 2, 2009)

I started a beard in the middle of October and shaved it off on Wednesday November 25th  I will start to grow it back on Christmas day.  No reason why to choose that day, but I wanted to be clean shaven for the holiday pics.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I have never shaved (trimmed yes) because what I found is that my hair has settled over the years.  So in other words, I'm a little thin on top because it is all growing out the bottom of my head.
And because I like the bed I sleep in, I'm not allowed to shave it (even if I wanted to - which I don't because it gets too darn cold up here).  Bob I.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I should be a full beard sort since I hate shaving every day



I still have to shave every day, just not all over. The stuff at the edges of
the beard shreds the collars of shirts and neckties.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 2, 2009)

Dad wouldn't let me have one while living at home. Pretty much had one for over 30 years. Shaved it off once or twice, but not in the last 15+ years. My wife has never seen me clean shaven! Did do the gotee thing for about 3 months a few years ago. Liked it, but I am too lazy to keep even that bit of shaving up! People don't believe it, but it is cooler on my face in the summer, and naturally warmer in the winter.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 2, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Tough words, from a beardless man.


 
I have a goatee and mustache!  Although, last night I decided to do something different and shaved it all off.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 2, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> I have a goatee and mustache! Although, last night I decided to do something different and shaved it all off.


 So you have a goatee and a mustache in the sink?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 2, 2009)

Paul in OKC said:


> People don't believe it, but it is cooler on my face in the summer, and naturally warmer in the winter.



Definitely. The first couple of days after shaving, I can feel the cold breeze
on my face, or I can feel hot air coming up out of my shirt.


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 2, 2009)

I go between a beard and a goatee.  Right now, I'm in beard mode.  Been that way since my senior year of HS.  Went clean shaven last year- it wasn't pretty!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 2, 2009)

> or I can feel hot air coming up out of my shirt.



Naw, wont go there :biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 2, 2009)

Had one for years. Haven't had one for years. Have one at the moment and like the others, one day I get up and off it all comes. Well, usually I wear clothes when I leave the house.


----------



## Mark (Dec 2, 2009)

I grow one over the winter and shave it in the spring. Let it grow through the summer, shave it off. No rhime or reason, but my wife likes it on rather than off.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just remember, a man with a beard is never truly alone.  There is always something crawling around in there!


----------



## el_d (Dec 2, 2009)

I got a goatee, or goat tree as my kid says. Have had it since high school......

Now the hair, most of the time,  gets cut off in Winter and I will let it grow out in the summer.......... I hate going to Salons(sp?) for a hair cut.


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 2, 2009)

Had a mustache for many years, since I've started a beard to use as a comb over!!


----------



## Harris (Dec 2, 2009)

45 years and counting.  year round.  

Harris


----------



## areaman (Dec 2, 2009)

have had a beard for 30yrs minus shaving a couple times. My kids were teenagers the first time they saw me without a beard.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 3, 2009)

I had a beard for close to thirty years, then shaved but quickly grew a goatee and mustach.  I have been wearing this for about 9 years now.


----------



## Halling51 (Dec 3, 2009)

Have had a mustach for more then 30years. My wife want to rip off the beard every day. We are fighting a lot! But she let me keep it though.
Rob --- nice city you live in was there in June.


----------



## fritz64 (Dec 3, 2009)

ive had a beard since 1972 would not give it up.inow keep it trimed.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 3, 2009)

I suffer from Indian Beard Disease...Apache here, Apache there...never made it past a messy stubble!


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 3, 2009)

I could not grow one if I tried.  At 31 I even just tried to grow a goat and failed miserably after 6 weeks of growth so I shaved it all off.


----------



## schellfarms (Dec 3, 2009)

Told my hubby that I wouldn't marry him unless he grew it back (had to cut it in colloge to deliver pizza believe it or not).  20 years later, he still has it and I still love it


----------



## jimbob91577 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've had my stash and goat for ~12 years now.  I shaved it off once, for a funeral, and my wife said: "Don't ever do that again" - and so I haven't.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 4, 2009)

I've had a goat off and on for 10 years or so. But 2 years ago I had a cyst grow on my cheek that left a lump that my insurance won't pay to have removed. So I have a full beard now to help cover it up. 

The downside to a beard is trying to use any kind of dust mask. One of these years I'll be able to afford a full face Triton or something.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Dec 4, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> I suffer from Indian Beard Disease...Apache here, Apache there...never made it past a messy stubble!



I have that disease too.  But that that isn't going to stop me this time.  I think I'm gonna go for that William Lee Golden look.  I just need to wait for after Christmas to start the growing process


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 4, 2009)

For 22 years in the Army I couldn't grow one...I had a mustache early in my career but in order to meet regulations I almost looked like Hitler (since I ain't tall either).  Started growing one when I retired last year and let it grow for about 6 months, then was trimming it ans messed it up...shaved it off and still not back....


----------



## ssajn (Dec 6, 2009)

I've had a beard for about 30 years. My grand kids keep telling me I should cut some off so I could glue it on top. Think CA would work? :biggrin::biggrin:
Dave


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 6, 2009)

ssajn said:


> My grand kids keep telling me I should cut some off so I could glue it on top. Think CA would work? :biggrin::biggrin:



Use plenty of ACCELERATOR!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a goat and stash,that my girlfriend likes more then me,HMM.Weird as that sounds its true I have been tired of it many times only to be talked out of shaving it all off by my better part(shes is a great gal).Victor


----------



## excalibur (Dec 7, 2009)

I married my wide and fellow IAP turner 5 years ago and I have had the beard since the wedding - my wife also wants me to be a little indulgent and grow my hair long as she like it that way - although I always have it braided for lathe safety (in my spare time) and for work (I am a chef) - due to work must keep the beard short (state regulatons)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 7, 2009)

excalibur said:


> I married my wide and fellow IAP turner



Oh, I hope she's forgiving of typos.. :tongue:


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 7, 2009)

I was keeping my trap shut on that one.


----------

